# My trick for removing bronze auger bushing Ariens 10M6D



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

I am working on an Ariens 10M6D and was trying to replace the bushings on the auger. I initially tried tapping them out with a punch but of course they were in there pretty good. 

I sprayed some liquid wrench and let it soak some, then tapped enough to move the bushing to create a little lip. Fortunately, a 13/16 socket fits perfectly, small enough to fit into the Outer diameter of the hole and large enough to push on the bushing.

I put it into the vice and squeezed it as far as it could go in the vice, then took it out and tapped the socket on the bench. If I had a very large socket, I could have pushed the bushing into the bigger socket all on vice.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Thats how it's done. With inch, and metric, there is probably a socket for every bushing and bearing.
Sid


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Not to take away from you sharing, but I have always used sockets like that. It's pretty darn convenient have a drawer full of various sizes and lengths.


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2014)

ashwinearl,

I'm preforming a similar procedure over the weekend.

Thanks for the tip.

Harry From Jersey


----------

